# question concerning annulments



## doucenation (Jan 20, 2009)

About 5 years ago, when I was a freshman in college, I got arrested for minor in possession of alcohol. Recently I petioned to the courts and recievd an anullment for the conviction. The courts said that it would appear as this crime has never happened. When I am filling up police applications, should I include this arrest?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

How can you receive an "anullment" (sic) for a crime?

Annulment: An annulment is a decree that a marriage was invalid from its outset. Whereas a divorce brings a valid marriage to an end, an annulment is a legal decree that effectively undoes the marriage, such that in the eyes of the law the marriage did not ever exist.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Dude, it's *D-E-U-C-E*, not d-o-u-c-e....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't have time for this. We'll be clear this is a civil matter, party has been advised to consult Jim Sokolove.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Deuce said:


> Dude, it's *D-E-U-C-E*, not d-o-u-c-e....


He forgot the H..........

DOUCHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you need the Pope for an anullment.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I assume he means_ expunging_ one's records. Maybe he's George McFly....

Oh no, another Back to the Future reference:










"I am your _density._"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Oh no, another Back to the Future reference:


Im starting to think you have a Back to The Future fetish.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Request a personal CORI check, if its really expunged shouldn't show.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

doucenation said:


> About 5 years ago, when I was a freshman in college, I got arrested for minor in possession of alcohol. Recently I petioned to the courts and recievd an anullment for the conviction. The courts said that it would appear as this crime has never happened. When I am filling up police applications, should I include this arrest?


Now that your arrest has been annulled... Are you free to get locked up for other crimes? :alcoholi:You will have to go through pre-cana and REALLY pay attention this time.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

it is a minor offense - answer truthfully .. they could find out about the arrest during your background check. being honest matters more to them than an old arrest for being young and foolish.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

doucenation said:


> About 5 years ago, when I was a freshman in college, I got arrested for minor in possession of alcohol. I am filling up


You know Minor in possession is small potatoes unless you had a truck load. Don't hide it. As a matter of fact I'm sure plenty of members would have the same charge on their record but they weren't dumb enough to get caught.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Regardless of whether your record has been sealed, expunged or anything elsed, admit it. Lie and you're done. If you were asked the question if you've ever been arrested, and you have, the answer is YES. I want honest people, not liars, or people who stretch the truth to fit their needs. I could overlook a "mistake", but I would never overlook a lie. Question answered??


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Even if the court expunges your conviction the arrest NEVER goes away and even a half decent investigator will find it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

doucenation said:


> About 5 years ago, when I was a freshman in college, I got arrested for minor in possession of alcohol. Recently I petioned to the courts and recievd an anullment for the conviction. The courts said that it would appear as this crime has never happened. When I am filling up police applications, should I include this arrest?


What'd you do?

Marry St. Pauli Girl?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> uck she is a nasty nasty girl :uc:


The beer, yes.

The girl, no, she is a tasty little strumpet.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

doucenation said:


> About 5 years ago, when I was a freshman in college, I got arrested for minor in possession of alcohol. Recently I petioned to the courts and recievd an anullment for the conviction.


Remember, LE usually has unabated access to all CORI's, even "sealed" juvenile records. But if it was truly an expungement, it won't be on there.


doucenation said:


> The courts said that it would appear as this crime has never happened. When I am filling up police applications, should I include this arrest?


You were arrested, weren't you? Leaving it out would be a lie of omission.

If you have the mentality that stuff only happens if it can be found out later, that's a bad attitude to have going into this job. Like someone said, it's small potatoes; minor in possession is probably the weakest arrestable criminal act on the MGL books. Even if you were convicted, you'd be out a max of $50.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

doucenation said:


> About 5 years ago, when I was a freshman in college, *I got arrested* for minor in possession of alcohol. Recently I petioned to the courts and recievd an anullment for the conviction. The courts said that it would appear as this crime has never happened. When I am filling up police applications, *should I include this arrest*?


You answered your own question.

Anything else is just a way of showing how evasive you want to be.

I wouldn't go down that route so early in the process.

On the LTC application there are two separate questions.

Have you ever been arrested?
Have you ever been charged?

They are separate questions for a reason.

Saw a candidate get eliminated because he said no to both questions when in fact he had been charged with a crime. (He was very evasive)

TELL THE TRUTH!!!!

One more thing.

Even though a CORI check on the application shows any type of sealed record;

The LTC check will unseal that record.

A certain department used to wait half-way through the academy to process the LTC checks just prior to the firearms training.

A candidate made it in with a sealed record.

When the LTC unsealed the record it ended being for a juvenile charge of unarmed robbery. (See ya.)

Now the checks are done right at the get go.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

LawMan3 said:


> uck she is a nasty nasty girl :uc:


St. Pauly is good.....the beer actaully has flavor.....not everything can taste like watered down ass.....

But since you stress 'nasty', perhaps you like naty ice....Mmmmm


----------

